# FM2 after getting married



## anoutlaw (May 13, 2009)

I believe getting an FM2 should be fairly straight forward after marrying a mexican.

-- Is that correct?

Does the FM2 require that you have work or will it allow the applicatnt to seek work in mexico and not have to report every job change like the fm2?

Can someone get it after marrying and not have a job?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You may apply for either an FM3 or FM2 as the spouse of a Mexican citizen. Neither one requires that you work and neither one allows you to work. Getting permission to work is an entirely separate affair and that permission is then added to your visa. If it is an FM2, you may not own or drive a foreign plated vehicle once working permission is added to the FM2. Once you find employment, you will need the employer's cooperation with INM in your application for the working permission from INM. Permission will only apply to a specific job at a specific location, unless you are some kind of independent, self employed person, such as a professional of some sort, artist, etc.


----------

